# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  sleepers under already installed colourboned fence

## gwilkins

Hi,
i am looking for idea's to retain the level of my back yard. im on a corner block which has a power box on one corner but the level of my backyard slopes down to the power box level about 450mm. I have had colour bond fencing installed at my level around the the power box area but need to add a retaining wall or something under the fence to retain the level as sand keeps sliding down the slop towards the power box and leaves a huge gap. i had considered digging out my side of the fence and adding treated pine then filling in the trench. the problem i would have is I need to retain at least 400mm down but the concrete thats attached to the fence posts starts about 220mm down on my side of the fence and I cant attach the bottom sleepers to the fence post.
Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas that may get me out of this pickle

----------

